# Locovan (Mavis) IATP Award Mesothelioma



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can I show this off here as Im so proud and you and the NHS have helped me to achieve this


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes you can, and you did, and I watched it. Congratulations and enjoy being proud.

Jenny


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Many many congratulations Mavis. Can't think of a more deserving recipient and you show off all you want.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Well done Mavis   

Peter.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful day. Sent u an email XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Pusser received-- you keep giving me fodder for a second book ha ha !!!
My own 2 nd book is under way I didnt thing I would be here to write book 2but Iam :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Thanks Pusser received-- you keep giving me fodder for a second book ha ha !!!
> My own 2 nd book is under way I didnt thing I would be here to write book 2but Iam :wink: :wink:


Is this one hot and steamy? If so, put me down for an advanced copy.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Many congratulations Mavis - an award most definitely well-deserved!!

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well done


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic, Mavis. Many congratulations. 

Steve


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

What a great video. Well done Mavis for getting the award and for all the work you have done
Lala


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

By the way that is my son singing on the video --another reason to be proud


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Brilliant Mavis. Congratulations!

Can I use your thread to give a bit more attention to this other mesothelioma thread?

Hope Nicola does really well

Love your son's voice

Chris


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mavis congratulations and a lovely presentation and Terry was great too

Just you keep at it and get rid of all the asbestos the world will be a far better place without it

Live to Ray as well

Carol


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Proud of you Mavis and you have every right to be proud of yourself....brilliant!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations from me too. You have every reason to be proud.

peedee


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It sounds to me like this award was well deserved!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

British Ling Foundation


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Mavis it is thoroughly well deserved. 

Regards,

Graham


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Well done Mavis.

If anyone's allowed to be proud of themselves it's you!

Congratulations.


Terry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Congratulations!!!*

Well done Mavis, you deserve it 100%. Enjoy the moment and hang on to it as long as you can - all those endorphins can only do you good. Stay strong!

Viv


----------

